# Curtis 1236SE sine/cosine error with ME1507 programming durring initial setup.



## MathisLaurant (Feb 21, 2017)

Hello Gents,

So I am programming a fresh unused 1236SE controller from scratch. I am going through the "7- Initial Set" up section of the manual and get to step 8 and set my motor to SPM and Sine/cosine Encoder. The last sentence of the section says, 

"If your application uses an SPM motor (which must use a Sin/Cos sensor), the Sin/Cos min and max voltages will be learned during the SPM Characterization Procedure (Chapter 8B) "

Since this controller has never been programmed before the min and max for sine and cosine are all 0 right now. So, I move onto steps in chapter 8B. then I get to Step 9 and I get error 36 " Sin/Cos Sensor Fault " 

Its possible causes
1. Sin/Cos sensor failure. _(i can see values change when I spin the shaft by hand_)
2. Bad crimps or faulty wiring. (_crimps are solid I will be double checking_)
3. See Monitor menu » Motor: Motor RPM.(_rpm 0)_

Its clear conditions are
"Set: Greater than Sin_Cos_Fault_Threshold % difference from expected value between two phases seen 5 times within one second. 
Clear: Cycle KSI, or VCL reset, or Entry into LOS mode if enabled, (or entry into an ACIM auto-characterization). 

Where I am confused is that the manual said that sin/cos min max would be learned during the SPM Characterization Procedure. 
I am a bit confused and maybe I am missing something? should i spine by hand and enter the min and max values?

Any guidance is much appreciated.


----------



## MathisLaurant (Feb 21, 2017)

solved


----------



## Zpollard (Jul 27, 2021)

MathisLaurant said:


> solved


How did you solve it? Encountering the same problem


----------



## cricketo (Oct 4, 2018)

There supposed to be an "auto characterization" function in the controller which should populate the correct values.


----------



## visuvijayeee (3 mo ago)

hi sir, I'm also getting the same error, motor characterization fault, and sin/cos sensor are not found like that showing in diagnostics fault, could you pls tell me the sin/cos sensor part number? thank you....


----------



## visuvijayeee (3 mo ago)

MathisLaurant said:


> solved


Hi sir...
Pls tell me how you solved it?.


----------

